# Portable new modle bow press and pic 's



## Unk Bond

t t t---------Enjoy 
See how easy one can use it, as a bench bow press.


----------



## Unk Bond

Night Hawk --or Ken has the best customer service.
Just one of the Nice's guys . Very open minded to suggestions. And that is rare, with MFG. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mikegb88

that looks very similar to the ratchet-loc bow press


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

got one about a 3 months ago, awesome press!!


----------



## Unk Bond

Mikegb88 said:


> that looks very similar to the ratchet-loc bow press


Maybe some what. But not as i see it. There is a big differance between a ratchet and a turn buckle.
This press has a round turnbuckle, for minute adjustment.
Also has a frame that in houses the limbs. Very sturdy bow press.
To let you know how i feel about this bow press. After checking it out on my Bowtect Pro 40. I was sure it would work on my $1400.00 Hoyt. And it did :thumbs_up [ Later


----------



## soulless

nitehawk... awesome little press.. somehow my 08 general didn't like it... i sold the general anyway.. still debating if i should use it on my OMEN..


----------



## Unk Bond

soulless said:


> nitehawk... awesome little press.. somehow my 08 general didn't like it... i sold the general anyway.. still debating if i should use it on my OMEN..



Quote = somehow my 08 general didn't like it... 

Could you describe this a little more please. [ Thanks


Do you have the new model. As with any product,one See's or finds a better way to improve ones product.After his product has been marketed.
I find the new model much easer since the pin was replaced and not using all those little holes.


----------



## soulless

Unk Bond said:


> Quote = somehow my 08 general didn't like it...
> 
> Could you describe this a little more please. [ Thanks
> 
> 
> Do you have the new model. As with any product,one See's or finds a better way to improve ones product.After his product has been marketed.
> I find the new model much easer since the pin was replaced and not using all those little holes.


Not bashing the press or anything. An AT member asked me to sell it to him and I won't. Seems like the 2 upper holding blocks were hitting the side of the cams where the cables wrapped around it. Google'd and read it somewhere that it worked on the other center pivot bows and doesn't work on the General? I'm sure the cams on those bow are different. Must be the General. Yes, i moved the 2 blocks all the way out as far as it allowed me to. I thought the blocks may be too long, but it wasn't the case.

BTW, i hated my General. Gave me nothing but problems. first 30 shots and my strings almost got cut all the way through by the stupid cams edges.

Tested it on my parker and it cleared the cams completely. Even put it on my Omen just a while ago and was not hitting the cams at all.


----------



## Unk Bond

soulless said:


> Not bashing the press or anything. An AT member asked me to sell it to him and I won't. Seems like the 2 upper holding blocks were hitting the side of the cams where the cables wrapped around it. Google'd and read it somewhere that it worked on the other center pivot bows and doesn't work on the General? I'm sure the cams on those bow are different. Must be the General. Yes, i moved the 2 blocks all the way out as far as it allowed me to. I thought the blocks may be too long, but it wasn't the case.
> 
> BTW, i hated my General. Gave me nothing but problems. first 30 shots and my strings almost got cut all the way through by the stupid cams edges.
> 
> Tested it on my parker and it cleared the cams completely. Even put it on my Omen just a while ago and was not hitting the cams at all.


-------------------Not bashing ] well understood 

Hello and thanks for your reply. 
The reason i was asking if you had the new model. I gave him a suggestion. And being a open minded person as he is. He is always interested in a better way.

Now on the new modle you can slide the bar back and for on the limbs,to get a even pressure.

I will take a up close pic of the new one . And see if this is the one you have.


----------



## OBAN

Hello and thanks for your reply. 
The reason i was asking if you had the new model. I gave him a suggestion. And being a open minded person as he is. He is always interested in a better way.

Now on the new modle you can slide the bar back and for on the limbs,to get a even pressure.

I will take a up close pic of the new one . And see if this is the one you have. 
__________________
Waiting on pics Unk! I looked at the Nitehawk awhile ago and was pretty impressed with the video and how it worked. I still have a hard time finding them for sale in the classifieds. I think that goes to show how well they work and are liked by their owners. I have an 08 Guardian, will the Nitehawk work on it?


----------



## bilongo

*Customer satisfaction*



Unk Bond said:


> Night Hawk --or Ken has the best customer service.
> Just one of the Nice's guys . Very open minded to suggestions. And that is rare, with MFG. :thumbs_up


I have the same press work's excellent and the best of it is compact and easy to use. I want to include I had a problem with a peep clarifier it broke the glass after couple off shots and a week later I e-mailed Ken and everything got fix. My money got refunded and the peep is back to the drawing board. No problem, Ken even send me money for shipping back the peep clarifier.

Thanks again:thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

OBAN said:


> Hello and thanks for your reply.
> The reason i was asking if you had the new model. I gave him a suggestion. And being a open minded person as he is. He is always interested in a better way.
> 
> Now on the new model you can slide the bar back and for on the limbs,to get a even pressure.
> 
> I will take a up close pic of the new one . And see if this is the one you have.
> __________________
> Waiting on pics Unk! I looked at the Nighthawk awhile ago and was pretty impressed with the video and how it worked. I still have a hard time finding them for sale in the classifieds. I think that goes to show how well they work and are liked by their owners. I have an 08 Guardian, will the Nighthawk work on it?



-------------------------

Will post pic's for you Sunday my time. 
Also i will give ken A call for you.

Really i think. Whats needed here on this thread .Is all the guys that have a Night Hawk. Is to list the name of the bows they have pressed.

I will ask my buddy the names he has pressed.

I Will start off on the ones i have pressed. You guys can add to the list. :teeth:

1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.


----------



## Unk Bond

Guys i don't make a nickle here on the Night Hawk Portable Bow Press.

Just trying to be of help to Ken, and you guys . 
If i didn't think it was the real deal. I wouldn give it the time of day.:smile:

---------------Pictures as i promised.


----------



## KPD007

Link to price? Where do I find more info?

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

KPD007 said:


> Link to price? Where do I find more info?
> 
> Thanks


----
Here you go . Click here and then Click on store 
Watch the movie. [ Later

http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/


----------



## KPD007

Unk Bond said:


> ----
> Here you go . Click here and then Click on store
> Watch the movie. [ Later
> 
> http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/


Thanks

KPD


----------



## Unk Bond

KPD007 said:


> Thanks
> 
> KPD




Your welcome 

Guys i have found the bows i have pressed so far. That when putting the end pieces on the limbs. The top of the end bract et piece. is Located about 1/4 to 3/8 inch below where the pin goes through the cam. 

This will give you a good starting point. And you can just accordingly. After bracket is on, by sliding down. [ Any questions ,shout out. 

Might add here. Ken's instruction sheets, describes the how to do quite well. [Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Hey guys have you a bow, you have pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list. 

-----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below.. 


1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## RedWingsRox5

im not sure if I like the point where the pressure is being put on the limbs to get the string loose. Is that good for the limbs?


----------



## Unk Bond

RedWingsRox5 said:


> im not sure if I like the point where the pressure is being put on the limbs to get the string loose. Is that good for the limbs?


-------
Hello
Where do you suggest, or think the pressure should be applied. [ Later


----------



## Rick Hodges

I have pressed my Parker Buck Hunter and Hoyt Powerhawk with the "old style" NiteHawk press with no problems.


----------



## tjsjr

The only thing that bothers me is the "aproved press" for xforces. will pse back your bow and this press?


----------



## Unk Bond

Rick Hodges said:


> I have pressed my Parker Buck Hunter and Hoyt Powerhawk with the "old style" NiteHawk press with no problems.


Thanks  for your bow type.I will inter them [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Hey guys have you a bow, you have pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list.
> 
> -----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below..
> 
> 
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> Keep them coming :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

tjsjr said:


> The only thing that bothers me is the "aproved press" for xforces. will pse back your bow and this press?




Good question. :thumbs_up
Would you have there phone number. It would speed things up.

Give me a little time to give you a Correct answer. And i will call PSE


----------



## tjsjr

http://pse-archery.com/contactus.php
Precision Shooting Equipment, Inc. 
2727 N. Fairview Ave.
Tucson, Arizona 85705
Phone: 520-884-9065 
Fax: 520-884-1479 

Another qeustion, do you work for nite hawk? friends? affiliate? (sp)


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to question*



tjsjr said:


> http://pse-archery.com/contactus.php
> Precision Shooting Equipment, Inc.
> 2727 N. Fairview Ave.
> Tucson, Arizona 85705
> Phone: 520-884-9065
> Fax: 520-884-1479
> 
> Another question, do you work for nite hawk? friends? affiliate? (sp)


---------------------

Hello 
Met through a purchase of a Night Hawk, on the phone..

He is sorta old like me.I enjoy talking to him.He is a very open minded person. Meaning i gave him a suggestion to improve the Night Hawk in a small way. And he thank me and added it to his new model.I have no affiliation with Night Hawk or any one else. I have always been my own man. And have no ties with no company. I like it that way. :wink:. I have a lot of MFG friends . Jerry and Forrest Carter--Greg Owner of Tru Ball --Dave Barnesdale-- Ken Stanislawski----Don Kuelcheck---Joe- Zenith archery. Mike at Brite Sight on and on.I have a good retirement and feel i can pay my way.I am not a sponge.
I like and feel he has a good product.And gave him a suggestion. No different than with Jerry Carter i pass a idea to him. Same with a well known tree stand company. Gave them a suggestion on there tree cable. If i had a idea for PSE. i would contact them and share it. Thats who i am. 
Hope i answered your question.
Later
G D Bond ] Unk

I have a question to your question. What is your status.



---------------------

Add on.] I refer you to post 14 .If you had started at the begining of this thread you would have had your answer.Instead of jumping in the middle of the thread, with a question.. Later


----------



## upserman

7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10. Elite Energy

Press works great.

Bob


----------



## stixshooter

Good stuff Grover !


----------



## tjsjr

Unk Bond said:


> ---------------------
> 
> I have a question to your question. What is your status.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Add on.] I refer you to post 14 .If you had started at the begining of this thread you would have had your answer.Instead of jumping in the middle of the thread, with a question.. Later


Unk, I shure hope you didnt get the wrong impression by my qeustions. I read the whole thread before posting. My bad for thinking you could be a friend of the guy. I understand what your saying about a great product and to support it is great.

What do you mean, "what is my status?" status of what? 

To go on this thread caught my eye orginially because i have been thinking of getting one of nite hawks and wanted to see what other people had to say about them, lucky me, i didtn have to search cause this was on the first page that day. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

tjsjr said:


> The only thing that bothers me is the "approved press" for xforces. will pse back your bow and this press?


------------------

Hello
Ok i called PSE like i said i would.

At this time they only recognize the listing of bow presses on there web site for split limb bows. And at this time Night Hawk isn't one of them. 

Now after saying that. I had a very long nice conversation with PSE.
And in the conversation it was brought to my attention. That they had a Pocket bow string press, that only pressed the string on the bow. Not the cables,they stayed intact.

I ask if there engineer dept had tested or seen the Night Hawk portable bow press. They replied it hadn't been brought to there attention. So i gave them the link Night Hawk portable bow press. They replayed it would be sent to the engineer dept for observation.

Now here is my observation and thoughts from this phone call to PSE. 
1. Very polite and listened attentive. 2. I feel the Night Hawk portable bow press. Being portable .Would cut in on there sales of there Pocket string press. Or any other portable bow press. 
3. Where as the the floor model bow presses. Would be no threat to there sales of the Pocket string press.

If they do research the Night Hawk portable bow press. And add to there list.Then i feel i owe some one a apology for my first impression, and observation . Time will tell. [ :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Unk Bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys have you a bow, you have pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list.
> 
> -----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below..
> 
> UPDATE--8-25-09
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10. Elite Energy
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> Keep them coming :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## shang

Hello,

I'm from Manila, Philippines and wondering if nitehawk would be a good press for Hoyt Ultra-Elite, Mathews Apex and Apex7. I would really like to get one but just being sure of getting the right stuff... Thanks and all the best


----------



## Unk Bond

shang said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm from Manila, Philippines and wondering if nitehawk would be a good press for Hoyt Ultra-Elite, Mathews Apex and Apex7. I would really like to get one but just being sure of getting the right stuff... Thanks and all the best



Hello

The Elite i would see no reason why it wouldn't .Since i press my Vantage Elite.
But just to make sure. I will make a call, and find out on the 3 bows.You asked about. [Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

-----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below.. 

UPDATE--8-30-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10. Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14. Hoyt Vetrix 
15.

Keep them coming :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

-----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below.. 

UPDATE--8-30-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.
19.
20.


Keep them coming :wink:


----------



## bilongo

Unk Bond said:


> -----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below..
> 
> UPDATE--8-30-09
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10.Elite Energy
> 11.Bowtech101st
> 12.Bowtech AirRaid
> 13.Bowtech General
> 14.Hoyt Vetrix
> 15.Mathews Ledgend
> 16.PSE X Force
> 17.Mathews Monster
> 18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
> 19.Alpine Teton Lite
> 20.Martin Jaguar
> 21.
> 
> 
> Keep them coming :wink:


I just added 18-20. :darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond

bilongo said:


> I just added 18-20. :darkbeer:


Well all right, Were on a roll. :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

Still looking for 21


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Still looking for 21


What he said :wink:


----------



## wolf44

I've pressed
monster
reezen
switchback
katera
guardian


----------



## Unk Bond

wolf44 said:


> I've pressed
> monster
> reezen
> switchback
> katera
> guardian


------------------------------

Thanks. 
I will add them to the list.


----------



## Unk Bond

-----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below.. 

UPDATE--9-8-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26. 

Keep them coming


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> -----------> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below..
> 
> UPDATE--9-8-09
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10.Elite Energy
> 11.Bowtech101st
> 12.Bowtech AirRaid
> 13.Bowtech General
> 14.Hoyt Vetrix
> 15.Mathews Ledgend
> 16.PSE X Force
> 17.Mathews Monster
> 18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
> 19.Alpine Teton Lite
> 20.Martin Jaguar
> 21.Monster
> 22.Reezen
> 23.Switchback
> 24.Katera
> 25.Guardian
> 26.
> 
> Keep them coming


--------------------------------------------

What hes asking. Why not. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

Its been a little quite here. Lets add to the list. So others will know what they can press. :wink: You post yours and i will gladly add it.


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Its been a little quite here. Lets add to the list. So others will know what they can press. :wink: You post yours and i will gladly add it.


-----

What he said will be fine ,with me.


----------



## Mig

I was told the bowmaster press was not good for the reezens. So i'm very interested in this press now


----------



## Unk Bond

Mig said:


> I was told the bowmaster press was not good for the reezens. So i'm very interested in this press now


Hello

I for one think you will relly like this press. And as the pictures show. You can use it for a bench press. 

Here is Ken's link, and movie. Give him a call. He is very easy to talk to.

Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below.. 

UPDATE--9-15-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech  was added
27.Your spot :wink:
Keep them coming[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unk Bond

t t t ----------


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Been pressed with The Night Hawk. You can add to this list below..
> 
> UPDATE--9-15-09
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10.Elite Energy
> 11.Bowtech101st
> 12.Bowtech AirRaid
> 13.Bowtech General
> 14.Hoyt Vetrix
> 15.Mathews Ledgend
> 16.PSE X Force
> 17.Mathews Monster
> 18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
> 19.Alpine Teton Lite
> 20.Martin Jaguar
> 21.Monster
> 22.Reezen
> 23.Switchback
> 24.Katera
> 25.Guardian
> 26.Hoyt Vipertech  was added
> 27.Your spot :wink:
> Keep them coming


[/QUOTE]



------------------

Still looking. Any one else. That can add to the list.


----------



## Unk Bond

------------------

Still looking. Any one else. That can add to the list. [/QUOTE]

What he said goes for me. Every last word.


----------



## wicked1Joe

I ordered a press from Ken...I was extremely impressed with his service, and as far as the press...it does everything I have to date.
So far I have pressed the following:

1. Athens Accomplice
2. Martin Firecat
3. Parker Trailblazer XP
4. Ross 337
5. Bear Instrinct

A very good product...this is going to be handy in the field.


----------



## Unk Bond

Sorry guys
Don't know how i let the last post get by me. :embara:


*******************************************

UPDATE--10 - 1 -09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech  was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32.This is your spot 

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Sorry guys
> Don't know how i let the last post get by me. :embara:
> 
> 
> *******************************************
> 
> UPDATE--10 - 1 -09
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10.Elite Energy
> 11.Bowtech101st
> 12.Bowtech AirRaid
> 13.Bowtech General
> 14.Hoyt Vetrix
> 15.Mathews Ledgend
> 16.PSE X Force
> 17.Mathews Monster
> 18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
> 19.Alpine Teton Lite
> 20.Martin Jaguar
> 21.Monster
> 22.Reezen
> 23.Switchback
> 24.Katera
> 25.Guardian
> 26.Hoyt Vipertech  was added
> 27.Athens Accomplice
> 28. Martin Firecat
> 29.Parker Trailblazer XP
> 30.Ross 337
> 31.Bear Instrinct
> 32.This is your spot
> 
> Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.




*********************************

Looking for more bows, that have been pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press. [ Thanks


----------



## ken Johnson

*Mathews*

Just heard from a fellow in MO. that Mathews is recomending the Nite Hawk press for their bows including the Monster.


----------



## automan26

I am interested in getting this press, but I have a question NOT A CRITICISM.

I understand about pressing at the limb tips and that is a great idea for a portable press. If a bow is pressed at the limb tips, does the lower bar (the one that goes across the limbs below the cams) act as a fulcrum which would lever the same amount of pressure rearward as the upper part of the limb is being pressed forward? In effect, does the press put a scissoring force on the upper several inches of the limb or does the upper portion of the press take the majority of the load? 

I know the wording of my question is a bit confusing (I barely understand it myself) but can you understand what I am asking?

Automan


----------



## Unk Bond

automan26 said:


> I am interested in getting this press, but I have a question NOT A CRITICISM.
> 
> I understand about pressing at the limb tips and that is a great idea for a portable press. If a bow is pressed at the limb tips, does the lower bar (the one that goes across the limbs below the cams) act as a fulcrum which would lever the same amount of pressure rearward as the upper part of the limb is being pressed forward? In effect, does the press put a scissoring force on the upper several inches of the limb or does the upper portion of the press take the majority of the load?
> 
> I know the wording of my question is a bit confusing (I barely understand it myself) but can you understand what I am asking?
> 
> Automan



-------------------------
Hello
All 4 points are the pressure points.

Now below is a link you might want to review. And my understanding is. You can sign up to win a free press. [ Thanks Later


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7763868#post7763868


----------



## Unk Bond

Any one else have a bow to add to the list they have pressed.

Or in put how they like the Night Hawk


----------



## ken Johnson

*Mathews recomended*

Mathews is recomending the Nite Hawk press for pressing their Monster bow. 

You can call them to varify. 

By the way I press all my bows with mine. 

Mathews Pro Conquest, Hoyt Supream, and my PSE X-Force.


----------



## Unk Bond

*******************************************

UPDATE--11-9-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.This is your spot

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.


----------



## Unk Bond

t t t still looking


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> t t t still looking


Well lets here it.  :thumbs_up


----------



## CCA WRAPS

I have Pressed.
ROSS CARNIVORE 34
ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
and an Unknown HIGH COUNTRY


----------



## Unk Bond

UPDATE--11-30-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.This is your spot


Thanks :thumbs_up

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.


----------



## BarneySlayer

2008 PSE Moneymaker NI. (Don’t tell PSE)


From what I've been told, they have a generous return policy. 6 months to try it, and if you don't like it... Assuming it's true, that’s a great way to see if you like it.


I like many things about the design. I like the adjustable 'feet' on the limb clamps. I like how it looks. I like the overall construction.
Things I would have liked better....
If the limb clamps were longer, with deeper 'feet'. That would allow anchoring near the limb pockets while still pressing at the tips. It would also allow more clearance for the strap/turnbuckle when the limbs are actually straightening out. With the attachment pieces the way they are, I had two problems. 


First, that when actually fully 'unwinding' the bow so that the limbs were going toward the relaxed position, the turnbuckle went into the cam. I had to push the turnbuckle out while I turned it to keep it from rubbing. If I had moved the attachment plates farther out, it would have been anchoring too close to the pressing points for me to feel comfortable pressing it in this fashion.

It was billed as being able to press at the tips, to minimize undue stress on the limbs. This is kind of true, but not entirely. Since the anchor point on the limb clamps must be somewhat toward the center of the limb because of the length limitation of the limb clamps, the limbs are not being pressed in the same way as pressing only on the tips (a.k.a. EZ press). Applying force akin to a 'center pivot' on limbs that were not designed for a 'center pivot' is not the same as pressing at the tips exclusively. This method not only presses the limbs, but in anchoring far away from the bow's own limb pockets, you pull the limbs together with torque too (pushing the middle of the limbs away from each other while the tips are pushed toward each other), and you aren't evenly distributing the stress on the limbs. 

To be fair, I got enough spread between the anchor and the pressing points so that I don't think it was a problem (at least I didn't hear any cracking, and the limbs didn't look unusually bent). The real hassle was needing to push the turnbuckle away from the cam when the limbs were looser. I’m not saying the design doesn’t work, or is a danger to bows, but it wasn't what I thought it was when I bought it. 

I didn't like the turnbuckle. I really would have preferred a ratchet. I thought about keeping it and just retrofitting a ratchet. You need a second hand to keep the long strap side from spinning while you spin the turnbuckle. Also, while Ken is awesome in his video turning the turnbuckle, it's relatively tedious, and I'll admit that after a complete tear down, re-assembly, tear down again, and re-assembly, my forearms were tired. I don't have real meaty forearms, but I'd say most people wouldn't be real happy to do this if they had to do it regularly, if only for the reason of time.

Also, something I didn't like about the turnbuckle was the fact that I was seeing metal shavings accumulate on the ends of the turnbuckle, which itself looked to be a PVC pipe with a metal disc riveted into each side. I had some concern in terms of longevity. It would be a very bad thing if the threads wore so loose that they eventually stripped in the middle of installing new strings. In future models, if I can't sell the idea of going with a ratchet, I'd suggest using harder steel in the turnbuckle/handle.

Complaints aside, it seems like a versatile product. I bought one because it seemed pretty all-inclusive (no attachment to buy), and the Ratchet Lock (spelling?) press, from pictures I could see, looked to have even more severe potential limb torque issues in its design. While it wasn’t as convenient as I would have liked, I was able to fully disassemble and reassemble the bow, which required a pretty long range of compression.

I don't know of another portable bow press I'd rather have. But, honestly, I think I want to stick to a real shop press, if the option, in fact, is.


----------



## KDS

Unk Bond said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Will post pic's for you Sunday my time.
> Also i will give ken A call for you.
> 
> Really i think. Whats needed here on this thread .Is all the guys that have a Night Hawk. Is to list the name of the bows they have pressed.
> 
> I will ask my buddy the names he has pressed.
> 
> I Will start off on the ones i have pressed. You guys can add to the list. :teeth:
> 
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.


5. BT Guardian
6. Elite z 28
7. hoyt katera
8. Bear instinct
9. BT equalizer

This was with the older model and it was one of the best presses I've ever used PERIOD.


----------



## Unk Bond

UPDATE--12-1-09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38. Matrin Firecat
39.This is yours 

Thanks :thumbs_up

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.


----------



## ken Johnson

*responce to Barney Slayer*

Reading Mr. Slayer’s post several time I see he did not follow the instruction provided with the press, and mounted the frames too far down the limbs. Trying to make it look like the press he is promoting. This changed the dynamics of the pressing action and therefore they did not experience how the Nite Hawk press actually works. But his goal is to repeat the same valueless comments, not to risk learning anything that may cause him to question the value of the press he is promoting.

Not wanting to get into a worthless argument I created the following demonstration. See the attached picture. The platform carries 320 pounds of sand and is supported by a Nite Hawk’s turnbuckle assembly. The turnbuckle can raise the 320 pounds with no trouble. 320 pounds is enough force to press a bow with DW of 200 pound. The turnbuckle suffered no ware and produced not any metal shaving as. Mr. Slayer described. He has a hard time with the truth. By the way, we examined the press he returned and it showed no signs of ware on the threads of the turnbuckle or anywhere else. The Bible warns us, “those who lie about little things will surely lie about important things.” Mr. Slayer is the prefect example.

The Nite Hawk press is designed to provide archers with the safest bow press possible. This is done in three ways.

1 Pressing at the tips of the limbs reduces the force needed to press any bow.

2 Pressing down the center of the limbs insures that both sides of the limb are pressed equally.
When a bow is pressed from the side, more force is applied to the inside limb the the out side limb. This is basic physics. Therefore when pressing parallel and beyond parallel limbs, a press that presses from the side can over press the inside half of the limb and either crack the limb or spit the bow out of the press. Both are not good and both will happen.

3 Clamping to the limbs insures you that you have full control over the bow through the entire pressing process. The press works in union with the bow.

Only the Nite Hawk press is designed to provide all three of these important components. No other press can. That is why we have a patent on the way our press operates, not on how it is made.


----------



## My2Sons

Martin Cheetah. Older model press.


----------



## Unk Bond

My2Sons said:


> Martin Cheetah. Older model press.



Would you have a picture or link to share.


----------



## upserman

Pressed a Ross 334 and a Quest 31


----------



## Unk Bond

UPDATE--12 - 19 - 09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Your Spot


Ross 334 and a Quest 31 
:thumbs_up Thanks Bob

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.


----------



## Big Eazy

Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Guardian
Elite Aigil
Diamond Black Ice
Mathewes SQ2
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Switchback DXT
PSE Nova


I did a review on the Nite Hawk Press a couple of years ago on Down South Hunting and found it to be very beneficial. It has been used several times at camp to aid other people who needed things done to their bows. I use mine in conjunction with a Cobra Bow Vise and it works great. Great people to deal with over at Nite Hawk.


----------



## Unk Bond

Big Eazy said:


> Bowtech Tribute
> Bowtech Allegiance
> Bowtech Guardian
> Elite Aigil
> Diamond Black Ice
> Mathewes SQ2
> Mathews Switchback XT
> Mathews Switchback DXT
> PSE Nova
> 
> 
> I did a review on the Nite Hawk Press a couple of years ago on Down South Hunting and found it to be very beneficial. It has been used several times at camp to aid other people who needed things done to their bows. I use mine in conjunction with a Cobra Bow Vise and it works great. Great people to deal with over at Nite Hawk.





------------------

Hello
Now that right there, is a bunch. :wink: 
Do appreciate your contribution to the list.

Will post the up date. 
Again Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

UPDATE--12 - 19 - 09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48 your spot 

******************************
Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Its 2010. Would like to wish all you guys a Happy New year. 

Guys still looking for more bows to add to the list. Appreciate your help.


----------



## ken Johnson

*This is an Email from Nite Hawk owner*

"Ken,
I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period. 
Thanks again. Keith Blais

I hope this does not distract from this thread.


----------



## Unk Bond

ken Johnson said:


> "Ken,
> I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period.
> Thanks again. Keith Blais
> 
> I hope this does not distract from this thread.




Hello Ken not a bit.

I was thinking you might post here. That nice letter you received from Germany . And a very pleased new owner. Of a Night Hawk portable press .:thumbs_up


----------



## dtol

*Recurve Limbs*

1. There was a post earlier on where the poster said he used it to press his Vantage Elite.
2. Will the press work with the bows I shoot from the 80s that have recurve limbs?
3. Where can I get a stand like the one Ken uses in his video to hold the bow while it is being pressed and to work on?


----------



## ken Johnson

*you can press revurve limbs*

This is a picture of the press mounted on a older Hoyt with recurve limbs.

The stand is easy to make. You only need a block of wood and a long 5/16 N Fine bolt. The best is to drill a hole in the block 5/16 dia. cut the head off the bolt. 
Screw the bolt into the stablizer hole in your riser. Us a 5/16 nut on the bolt to lock the bolt in position. 

Put the block in a vice as is shown in the pictures at the start of this thread. Or mount the block in the center of a 2 foot x 2 foot flat platform and set on a table. The vice works best. With the vice you can level the bow string to set the nock point.

Good luck.


----------



## dtol

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## dtol

*Bow Vice?*

Another question. Can I clamp the bow in a bow vice that mounts at the base of the limb and use the press while the bow is in the vice??


----------



## Unk Bond

dtol said:


> Another question. Can I clamp the bow in a bow vice that mounts at the base of the limb and use the press while the bow is in the vice??



Quote = vice that mounts at the base of the limb 

?? would the bow vise be mounted to the riser.

And would the bow be laying 180 deg. level

Maybe a picture here of your bow vice. Would explain more than words.

The way iam viewing you bow, and bow vice. The bow would be standing straight up. [ Later


----------



## dtol

*Bow Vice?*

The vice is the Ram Products economy vice. It is mounted on a bench and clamps to the bow on the limb where the limb meets the riser and has a 360degree and 180 degree two dimension position adjustability to be able to work on your bow. My question is could you safely use your bow vice on the bow while the bow is clamped in the vice?


----------



## Unk Bond

dtol said:


> The vice is the Ram Products economy vice. It is mounted on a bench and clamps to the bow on the limb where the limb meets the riser and has a 360degree and 180 degree two dimension position adjustability to be able to work on your bow. My question is could you safely use your bow vice on the bow while the bow is clamped in the vice?




Hello
I will give Ken the designer and owner a 2nd call for you., tromoro. Have him address your question.

I wouldn't want to tell any thing wrong. And not seeing your set up. Iam in the dark here. [ Later


----------



## dtol

*Later*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> I will give Ken the designer and owner a 2nd call for you., tromoro. Have him address your question.
> 
> I wouldn't want to tell any thing wrong. And not seeing your set up. Iam in the dark here. [ Later


Later


----------



## hunt123

I just found this thread today and went to see the video. That press looks great! I also love the rotating bow holder which would be so simple to make. 

Just an opinion from a guy that loves inventing and making stuff, if I had the press (which I may buy once I find a job - was laid off) I would probably remove the turnbuckle and put a ratchet in the middle. 

The reasons: it's MUCH faster, it would keep the area around the cam more open for ease of working, and I doubt that being able to adjust the pressure minutely is really necessary. 

Just a question, would it be better to make the brackets longer so that the clamp was closer to the limb pocket? That way, the pressures created would be much closer to actually drawing the bow.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Hunt123*

The press adjust several ways.

You can clamp as close as you want to the cams and adjust the pressure points to apply pressure at the axles or below or above the axles or below your string suppressor when pressing a Mathews. You choose where you want to clamp and where you want to apply the pressure to the limb.

You can also leave the limb dampeners on the limbs. Or any attachment you have for your arrow rest and clamp between them and the cams.

As you use the press you will find the way you prefer to operate the press.

Many viewers suggest changing from the turn buckle to a ratchet for more speed.

Starting with a bow you have never seen before, it takes about 2 minutes to press a bow with the turn buckle. That is fast. Remember there are no adapters to change and no attachments to remove.

A ratchet is just unsafe and not much faster. The ratchet requires you thread the strap through the ratchet ever time you press. It is very limited as to the distance you can move the press. It can slip if you unwind it too far. All these things make it unfit for use on a bow press.

I hope this answers your questions. Thank you for asking.


----------



## dtol

Ken, I have a question about using the press while the bow is mounted in a bow vice.




dtol said:


> The vice is the Ram Products economy vice. It is mounted on a bench and clamps to the bow on the limb where the limb meets the riser and has a 360degree and 180 degree two dimension position adjustability to be able to work on your bow. My question is could you safely use your bow vice on the bow while the bow is clamped in the vice?


----------



## dtol

*Bow Vice?*

In my earlier post I ment using your press while the bow is mounted in a bow vice.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Vice and press.*

If you are using a vice which clamps to one limb you should be able to use a Nite Hawk Press to press the bow while in the vice. In one of our videos we press a bow, and remove the axle and cam. Then reassemble the bow's cam and axle with out removing the press. This is because unlike bow presses that press from the side and always presses the inside of the limb more then the out side; the NH press presses down the center of the limbs therefore it presses both sides of the limb equally. And the axle holes stay in alignment while in the press.

The vice we use does not clam to the riser but screws into the riser, using the stablizer mounting hole. Drawing attached.


----------



## dtol

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for answering my questions. My order is on the way.


----------



## Unk Bond

dtol said:


> Thanks for answering my questions. My order is on the way.


Hello
Sounds good, U will like it.
Do let us know the bow U press. So we can add it to the list here. [ Later


----------



## hunt123

Here's an idea that might help with the turnbuckle: attach a piece of rod at right angles to the turnbuckle. The two ends will act as handles and you may be able to turn it faster and/or easier. There are probably a number of ways that could be easily done. Also, a coarser threaded rod. Fewer turns, more distance.


----------



## Unk Bond

hunt123 said:


> Here's an idea that might help with the turnbuckle: attach a piece of rod at right angles to the turnbuckle. The two ends will act as handles and you may be able to turn it faster and/or easier. There are probably a number of ways that could be easily done. Also, a coarser threaded rod. Fewer turns, more distance.




___________________________
Hello good ideas.

But U need to get one. To see how easy it really works. U can draw up and let off , in minute amounts. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

UPDATE--12 - 19 - 09
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48 your spot 

******************************
Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's. 
__________________

Hello All
Last up date was 12 - 19 - 09
Were into 2010 guys. I could use a few bows to list. :wink:


----------



## hunt123

Pretty impressive. Wonder if you can get the list to 100?


----------



## Madlaz

will this press a Scepter 4 whats the longest ATA this will press thanks


----------



## ken Johnson

*Scepter*

This press will press the Scepter with recurve limbs. 

It normally presses 44 ATA but upon request you can have a longer strap. So ATA distance is no problem.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Unk Bond

ken Johnson said:


> This press will press the Scepter with recurve limbs.
> 
> It normally presses 44 ATA but upon request you can have a longer strap. So ATA distance is no problem.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


************
Thanks
What i though .But wanted to make sure. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Now that all questions have been answered. 

We can again, concentrate on the little list.  Do need more bows to list. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello all
I just came up with a nice bow vice. That i feel, would be great,to use with the Night Hawk portable bow press with.
Parts can be seen in thread. Build along 4 U can C [ Later


----------



## Wappkid

I have a question about the nite hawk press?If you take a bow down.Will you always have enough adjustment to let the bow all of the way down?


----------



## Wappkid

ttt


----------



## ken Johnson

*Tare down*

Yes, you can tare down any bow. If you can back off the limb bolt enough you can let down the limbs in one press. But if your limb bolt do not back off very far, like the X-Force, you will have let the limb all the way down in two steps or press twice.

The turn buckle has 8 inches of travel which is enough to let down most bows.


----------



## Unk Bond

ken Johnson said:


> Yes, you can tare down any bow. If you can back off the limb bolt enough you can let down the limbs in one press. But if your limb bolt do not back off very far, like the X-Force, you will have let the limb all the way down in two steps or press twice.
> 
> The turn buckle has 8 inches of travel which is enough to let down most bows.


****************

Thanks Ken . 
[ Later


----------



## NDPronghorn

Will the NiteHawk press a 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix? This bow has essentially the same footprint as the new 35" Hoyt Maxxis with the difference being the riser is made out of carbon fiber versus aluminum. I have this bow and a Mathews Monster and am looking for a press that will allow me to work on both bows in the field if necessary. 
Thanks!


----------



## dtol

Unk Bond;
Hello All
Last up date was 12 - 19 - 09
Were into 2010 guys. I could use a few bows to list. :wink:[/QUOTE said:


> You can add a 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000 and a 1992 Hoyt Super Slam to the list. The press works great for me.
> 
> Denny


----------



## ken Johnson

*ND Pronghorn*

The Nite Hawk press does not clam to the riser, therefore the riser will not be effected when the limbs are pressed. Also since you press down the center of the limbs, the pressing action is similar to drawing the bow. 

You can not harm any bow riser using the NH press. As for the ATA, the NH press will easily press 43 ATA.

Thanks and good luck the with the pronghorns.

Ps Mathews recommends the NH press for pressing their Monster.


----------



## DLJ

After looking at Kens videos I'm sat here wondering why I spent £££'s on a Sure-loc xpress.

The NH press looks awesome, methinks there is one in my near future, especially as a Monster 7 may be on the cards for next year.

Nice and simple problem solving at it's best. I love solutions like this and I can even use it in the house, no need to go to the cold garage.

Ken,

Will I be able to take down an Apex (42.5" ATA) with only one pressing? Would I need the longer strap?

Thanks

Dean

P.S. It'd also be easy to pack and take with me when I shoot abroad! Result!


----------



## Unk Bond

DLJ said:


> After looking at Kens videos I'm sat here wondering why I spent £££'s on a Sure-loc xpress.
> 
> The NH press looks awesome, methinks there is one in my near future, especially as a Monster 7 may be on the cards for next year.
> 
> Nice and simple problem solving at it's best. I love solutions like this and I can even use it in the house, no need to go to the cold garage.
> 
> Ken,
> 
> Will I be able to take down an Apex (42.5" ATA) with only one pressing? Would I need the longer strap?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean
> 
> P.S. It'd also be easy to pack and take with me when I shoot abroad! Result!




-------------------------
Hello

Quote = can even use it in the house

Reply= Thats the part i like. I have used mine in my bedroom. And the press two pieces, will rest on top of each other. For taken the press with you.

The press will take down the take down the Apex (42.5" ATA) in two stages.
Will have Ken decribe to you how that works. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 2-10 -10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48.1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000 
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Your spot. 

******************************> Thanks Denny :thumbs_up
Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's. 
__________________


----------



## ken Johnson

*Pressing in two stages*

Bows that do not allow you to back off the limb bolts 4 to 5 turns need to be torn down in two stages.

First Press the bow and remove the string and the short cable. Relax the limbs with just one cable attached. In the condition the DW will be less the half. 

Adjust the turn buckle and press again. Remove the long cable and relax the limbs completely. 

I am sure the Apex will allow you to back the limbs off enough the tare it down with one pressing. 

I hope this answers your question. Thank you, Ken


----------



## NDPronghorn

Called Ken and ordered one today for my Carbon Matrix and Monster. Before ordering I called Hoyt Tech Service and they pulled the press up on the NiteHawk Website. My analysis led me to the NiteHawk and another product. After reviewing both products the tech person at Hoyt said he preferred the NiteHawk in the context of the way it worked and clamped to the limbs. Based on his input I'll use it for the CM and Monster.


----------



## Unk Bond

NDPronghorn said:


> Called Ken and ordered one today for my Carbon Matrix and Monster. Before ordering I called Hoyt Tech Service and they pulled the press up on the NiteHawk Website. My analysis led me to the NiteHawk and another product. After reviewing both products the tech person at Hoyt said he preferred the NiteHawk in the context of the way it worked and clamped to the limbs. Based on his input I'll use it for the CM and Monster.



Hello
I think you will be well satisfied with The Night Hawk portable bow press.

Request = I could use your bow names, in my list. After you press them.   [ Later


----------



## ken Johnson

*NDPronghorn*

Thanks for the endorsement. Thanks for contacting Hoyt.

Mathews is also recommending the Nite Hawk for their bows so you can be confident in your purchase. 

Also good luck with the pronghorns. When I dove out to Idaho some years back I saw more Pronghorns in ND then any other state I drove through. 

I wish you all the luck this fall.


----------



## Unk Bond

t t t
Thanks Ken


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Update 2-10 -10
> 1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
> 2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
> 3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
> 4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
> 5. Parker Buck Hunter
> 6. Hoyt Powerhawk
> 7. Mathews Switchback XT
> 8. Bowtech Guardian
> 9. Elite Aigil
> 10.Elite Energy
> 11.Bowtech101st
> 12.Bowtech AirRaid
> 13.Bowtech General
> 14.Hoyt Vetrix
> 15.Mathews Ledgend
> 16.PSE X Force
> 17.Mathews Monster
> 18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
> 19.Alpine Teton Lite
> 20.Martin Jaguar
> 21.Monster
> 22.Reezen
> 23.Switchback
> 24.Katera
> 25.Guardian
> 26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
> 27.Athens Accomplice
> 28. Martin Firecat
> 29.Parker Trailblazer XP
> 30.Ross 337
> 31.Bear Instrinct
> 32. Mathews Pro Conquest
> 33.Hoyt Supream
> 34.PSE X-Force
> 35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
> 36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
> PSE RAGEOUS
> 37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY
> 38.Ross 334
> 39 Quest 31
> 40 Bowtech Tribute
> 41 Bowtech Allegiance
> 42 Bowtech Guardian
> 43 Diamond Black Ice
> 44 Mathewes SQ2
> 45 Mathews Switchback XT
> 46 Mathews Switchback DXT
> 47 PSE Nova
> 48.1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
> 49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam
> 50. Your spot.
> 
> ******************************> Thanks Denny :thumbs_up
> Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
> This will be a help to other's.
> __________________




Who will be number 50 :wink:


----------



## My2Sons

I thought I already replied, Martin Cheetah.


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 3 - 5 - 10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48.1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000 
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Martin Cheetah ------From My 2 Sons

******************************> Thanks My 2 Sons :thumbs_up

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's. :wink:

__________________

Well we made it to the big 50 ---:thumbs_up :banana: :banana:


----------



## Unk Bond

We done good. But we can do better -:wink: ? Who has 51


----------



## Reed

HI Ken, I see that the X-force is ok. Is it safe to assume that the new PSE Axe adn bowmaddnes are pressable as well. If so expect a call monday:wink:


----------



## robertj

*Bows I've pressed with Nitehawk press*

'06 Bowtech Tribute
'06 Bowtech Old Glory
'06 Bowtech Constitution
'06 Martin Cougar
'06 Martin Quest
'06 PSE Thunderbolt
'06 PSE Deer Hunter
'07 Bowtech Guardian
'07 Bowtech Equalizer
'08 PSE Dream Season HF
'08 Browning Discovery
'08 Browning Illusion
'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (just arrived yesterday)


No problem in any of them


----------



## ken Johnson

*Reed*

Pressing the PSE Madness is no different then pressing any other bow.

You'll have no problems.


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 3 - 6 - 10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48.1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000 
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Martin Cheetah 
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. this is your spot. Who is 63 going to be. :wink:



******************************> Thanks robertj , thats a bunch you donated to the list.:thumbs_up

--------------------------

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's. :wink:

__________________


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
The list is growing.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Was emailed this.*

Sean emailed me these pictures of him pressing his Destroyer.

We had to increase the hight of the pressure points to get over the axles, which was easy. Attached are some of the pictures Sean sent.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

Very nice pic's 

Never thought of it till now.My mind has been on the bow list :embara: 

Hey guys, if you would like to post a pic of your bow here. Being pressed with the Night Hawk . Have at it.
It will let others see how easy it is. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Tn10point

Can i safley press my Z7 with the Nighthawk? And if i can where do i order one


----------



## Truckee

*Maxxis?*

Anybody press a hoyt maxxis 35? Will it work with short past parallel limbs?


----------



## Truckee

ttt


----------



## dtol

*Maxxis 35*

YUP, I pressed my new Maxxis 35 last night with my NightHawk. No issues what so ever. I press my Hoyt Spectra 5000 with laminated wood limbs (actually if you look at the picture on the original post in this thread, there is a Spectra hanging on the wall), Hoyt Super Slam, Mathews Reezen, Hoyt Vantage Elite, and now my new Maxxis 35. Litterally works on any bow and quick to set up and never an issue or problem or potential to damage the bow.


----------



## dtol

Did I get position number 63 with my Maxxis 35???


----------



## Truckee

Thanks Dtol:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond

dtol said:


> Did I get position number 63 with my Maxxis 35???


U bet, 63 is your slot. :thumbs_up :wink:

Guys i just got off the phone with Ken. Ken will give a answer to post 129.Poster from TN.:wink:

Then after that. I will run a up date on the bow list, being pressed by the Night Hawk. [ Thanks, Later


----------



## ken Johnson

*Tn10Point*

We have several shooters pressing their Z7 with the nite hawk. It is a very popular bow. You will have no problems.

What other bows do you plan to work on?


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 3 - 12 - 10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Mathews Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.PSE X-Force
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48. 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Martin Cheetah 
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. 2010 Maxxis 35 
64.this is your spot. Who is 64 going to be :wink:




******************************> Thanks dtol, :thumbs_up

--------------------------

Lets us know the bow's you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.And maybe a picture. 

This will be a help to other's. 

Also guys, let me know if i make any mistakes on he bow list. :wink:


----------



## Ozzy

No PSE Moneymaker tested yet ?


----------



## Unk Bond

Ozzy said:


> No PSE Moneymaker tested yet ?


Hello Ozzy
No, but i bet it will :wink:


----------



## dtol

PSE Xforce is in the list twice.


----------



## Unk Bond

dtol said:


> PSE Xforce is in the list twice.


Hello and thanks. I will change it on next up date. :wink:


----------



## Ozzy

dtol said:


> PSE Xforce is in the list twice.


So, assuming the PSE Moneymaker is identical to press ?

If so, I'm interested.

Being extra cautious here, as a slip would be most unpleasant. :mg:


----------



## ken Johnson

*Ozzy*

Pressing the Moneymaker is the same as pressing any of the other beyond parallel limb bows. It is easy and safe to do.

This is an email from downunder.

> Hi from Australia. I was just about resigned to send my X-Foce bow 
back to the Australian PSE agent some 3,000km away to have a new string 
fitted, when I saw your ad on youtube. Your press looked like it would do what no other portable press would do, press an X-Force bow safely. When it arrived I was not disappointed what a great little piece of engineering, both well thought out and well made. I can't think of any bow it wouldn't press. If you own a X-Force bow you shouldn't go hunting without one. 
> 
> Congratulations on a great innovation. 
> 
>Peter Cook

Thanks for asking.


----------



## DLJ

Hi Ken

A guy in Singapore is in need of an affordable bow press

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1065627&page=2

just wondered if the nitehawk could cope as the Excalibur has wide limbs and axles on top of the limbs

Dean


----------



## ken Johnson

*Qlj*

Thanks for asking. 

Looking at the Excalibur I am sure the Nite Hawk can press it. The limbs are not wider then 2 & 7/8 inch. As long as they are under the 2 & 7/8 there should be no problem. 

The other point that should be considered is the axle housing. If the are not over 1/2 inch high there will be no problem. We press the Destroyer and their axle housing are 1/2 inch high.

Two weeks ago we shipped a press to Malaysia. Shipping cost was a little higher then other oversea destinations.

The best is to have the fellow email me at [email protected].


Thanks again. Ken


----------



## Unk Bond

ken Johnson said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Looking at the Excalibur I am sure the Nite Hawk can press it. The limbs are not wider then 2 & 7/8 inch. As long as they are under the 2 & 7/8 there should be no problem.
> 
> The other point that should be considered is the axle housing. If the are not over 1/2 inch high there will be no problem. We press the Destroyer and their axle housing are 1/2 inch high.
> 
> Two weeks ago we shipped a press to Malaysia. Shipping cost was a little higher then other oversea destinations.
> 
> The best is to have the fellow email me at [email protected].
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Ken



------------------------

Ken, here is a quote from Field 14 measurent.

Each of the two limbs is 3/4" wide, with a 1 1/4" gap opening between the two limbs.

Measuring the width of Both the limbs AND the gap between them at the axles (remember, the axles are mounted OUTSIDE of the limb tips), this distance is 2 3/4" (then add a touch in width for the axle lock bolts).


----------



## TozerBGood

Here's a pic of a D350 in the press.

John had to make larger feet to overcome clearance over the cam shaft housing on the outside of the limbs.


----------



## s_ribs

Essentially the same as the 101st, but I'll be able to add a Bowtech 82nd to the list soon.

After looking around the last few months I was glad to come across this thread! Couldn't justify spending $300+ for a full size press, but the other portable's left something to be desired. This one looks awesome and ordered one yesterday. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Unk Bond

s_ribs said:


> Essentially the same as the 101st, but I'll be able to add a Bowtech 82nd to the list soon.
> 
> After looking around the last few months I was glad to come across this thread! Couldn't justify spending $300+ for a full size press, but the other portable's left something to be desired. This one looks awesome and ordered one yesterday. Can't wait to try it!


Hello
Sounds good. Do lets us know when you press your bow. . Were here to help or listen.


Comment = guys it sure would help the list . And guys searching the list. If you give the name and year of your bow. Theres so many bows being made now days. Its even hard for me, to keep up with just numbers.  
Will up date the list soon. [ Thanks guys.


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 3 - 27 - 10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Mathews Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.----------------------------< this is your spot  
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48. 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Martin Cheetah 
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. 2010 Maxxis 35 
64.this is your spot. Who is 64 going to be 




******************************

--------------------------

Lets us know the bow's you have pressed, with the Night Hawk portable bow press. And maybe a picture.  and year of your bow.

This will be a help to other's,decide.

Also guys, let me know, if i make any mistakes on the bow list. 
__________________


----------



## s_ribs

Got my press on Thursday. My hopes were high and it didn't disappoint. In fact, I was even more impressed with it after using it. Nice job Ken on the simple, functional design with just enough adjustments!

'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne pressed perfectly with it.


----------



## mobowhntr

What is the difference between the old style and the new style? Will the old style do everything the new style will?


----------



## mobowhntr

ttt


----------



## rascal

What about a Destroyer 350?


----------



## rascal

forget it i seen the pic


----------



## tarleet

I was able to press my contender elite with xt2000 limbs 38" ATA. I get a picture when i get off work.

Also pressed a bowtech guardian and a bowtech general.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Sorry guys my email server has been down. 

Didn't receive these nice post alerts. 
Up and running again now. :thumbs_up
Will play ketch up tomorrow.


----------



## mobowhntr

mobowhntr said:


> What is the difference between the old style and the new style? Will the old style do everything the new style will?


ttt


----------



## Unk Bond

Update 4-7-10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs. 
5. Parker Buck Hunter 
6. Hoyt Powerhawk 
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian 
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix 
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Mathews Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne < this is your spot 
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY 
38.Ross 334 
39 Quest 31 
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48. 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam 
50. Martin Cheetah 
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. 2010 Maxxis 35 
64.2008 Bowtech Guardian~Invelvet Hardwood Green
65.2008 Bowtech General~Firestorm Grey
66.2010 Hoyt Contender Elite Spiral-X XT2000 Limbs~Pearl White
67.This is your spot 


******************************

--------------------------

Lets us know the bow's you have pressed, with the Night Hawk portable bow press. And maybe a picture. and year of your bow.

This will be a help to other's,decide.

Also guys, let me know, if i make any mistakes on the bow list.


----------



## Unk Bond

mobowhntr said:


> ttt



Hello
sorry i'm late with a reply. :embara: 

To answer your question. I have the old style and the new type. The old style will do every thing the the new one will do.

The old style had a pin you located in the bottom of the limb bracket.Where as now you have a piece of square stock. With two allen bolts at the bottom of the new limb bracket.

I will post a pic of both, for U here. Do stay after me. If in case i get side tracked. My noodle is starting to get young timers. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Reed

I dont see a bear attack on the list. I have to work on one monday so will let you know how it goes. need to put the string back on it:zip:


----------



## Unk Bond

Reed said:


> I don't see a bear attack on the list. I have to work on one monday so will let you know how it goes. need to put the string back on it:zip:



Hello Reed do post a comment . Putting a string on, should be a piece of cake to handle. Just get the brackets straight and even on both ends. Then start tightening the round turn buckle. :wink: Do you have the new model or the old style. [Later


----------



## ken Johnson

*Old vs new*

There have been several changes to the Nite Hawk press over the last year. All the changes have been made to improve the usefulness of the press.

The most obvious change is from the pins to the clamps. This change gives you the ability to position the frames and the pressure points on the exact spot on the limb you wish to press. The pins were easy to use but could move after mounting them on the limbs. The clamps prevent this.

The other major change is the pressure points were made to slide in and out. This allows you to adjust out to 1 3/32, for wide cams and in to 11/16, for narrow limbs.

The frames were also made wider to accommodate 2 15/16 wide limbs.

The turnbuckle was made ½ inch longer and the pressure points were made taller to give clearance for bows with the axle mounted on the outside of the limb. Bows like the Destroyer.

The pictures of the old and the new side by side show the changes.

Thank you.


----------



## longtandan

Not a fan of this press, Purchased one for my #80 Omen and it bent the first time I used it, as well it moved around as it was cranked up.
Didn't even manage to press the bow once before it failed.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Anyone pressed an New Breed Archery Genetix?


----------



## Unk Bond

longtandan said:


> Not a fan of this press, Purchased one for my #80 Omen and it bent the first time I used it, as well it moved around as it was cranked up.
> Didn't even manage to press the bow once before it failed.




Hello
Sorry to here that. Did you contact Ken. And explain your mishap,he is a very understanding guy to work with..

Now i have a Couple question, be for i go amy further. What middle press did you use. Was it the old type with a round lock pin. Or the new style, with the bar stock lock. [ Later.


----------



## Unk Bond

Flatland Hunter said:


> Anyone pressed an New Breed Archery Genetics?


Hello
Were checking. Do hang in there for your answer.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Thanks!


----------



## soulless

i still have the press and have used it on my Omen several times. Works very well... Had to put new foam pads where the clamp are since they came off.


----------



## bear attack

*bear attack*

Hi
I was going to buy one of these for my bear attack its not on there list so will it work on this bow or not
Cheers Tony


----------



## ken Johnson

*Longtandan*

Sorry to hear you had problems with the press. I sent you a private message hoping to find out what exactly happened. Please reply so this can be resolved to your satisfaction.

Ken


----------



## longtandan

The round pin model was used




Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Sorry to here that. Did you contact Ken. And explain your mishap,he is a very understanding guy to work with..
> 
> Now i have a Couple question, be for i go amy further. What middle press did you use. Was it the old type with a round lock pin. Or the new style, with the bar stock lock. [ Later.


----------



## longtandan

*Thanks*

Ken I have sent you a PM.

*Everyone else please note that the bow I was pressing is a test for most equipment and an awkward customer at the best of times*


----------



## bear attack

*nighthawk*

ttt


----------



## ken Johnson

*Bear Attack*

Yes you can press your Bear Attack with the Nite Hawk press. We have several archers doing it.

Since it clamps to the limbs the bow can not slide out of the press. 

I do recommend you press about 1/2 inch below the axles.

Thank you.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Its getting a little quiet here  So i will ask the big question. Any one have a bow to add to the list.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Still wondering about the NBA Genetix...


----------



## RchurE

Update 4-27-10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
5. Parker Buck Hunter
6. Hoyt Powerhawk
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Mathews Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne < this is your spot
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY
38.Ross 334
39 Quest 31
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48. 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam
50. Martin Cheetah
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. 2010 Maxxis 35
64.2008 Bowtech Guardian~Invelvet Hardwood Green
65.2008 Bowtech General~Firestorm Grey
66.2010 Hoyt Contender Elite Spiral-X XT2000 Limbs~Pearl White
67. 2010 PSE Moneymaker NI
68. 2010 PSE Bowmadness XL


----------



## joeprec

I just ordered one even though somehow I missed this thread. I was searching online and watched the video and was sold on this for my Monster and Katera. Should be here in a couple days as I was notified almost immediately that it shipped.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Flat lan hunter*

Looking at New Breads web site, I can see no reason your Genetix.. could not be easily pressed with the Nite Hawk press. 

It's a nice looking bow. 

Ken


----------



## joeprec

I got my press in yesterday and pressed my Mathews Monster and it is a winner. I was a little concerned that with the extreme bend to the limbs it might be difficult to use this press but the design features made it a snap. No problems on the Monster and I would bet it will press 99.9% of bows made. After initial setup for a given bow it is very quick and easy to repress again. Initial setup is a breeze too so I couldn't be happier with it. A great guy and a great product.


----------



## xforceAxe6

I ordered one the other day and it is one it's way to me. From everything I've seen and read, this is gonna be a winner!


----------



## ken Johnson

*joeprec Thanks*

Joe thanks for the kind remarks. If you or anyone else would like a copy of Easton's tuning manual to read or copy this is a location where you can find one.

http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/foru...opic.php?t=133

Thanks again Ken


----------



## Harold1

*Maxxis?*



wolf44 said:


> I've pressed
> monster
> reezen
> switchback
> katera
> guardian


I noticed you list a maxxis in your signature - have you tried to press it yet?


----------



## xforceAxe6

Just got my press in the mail today :darkbeer: 

The finish on the turnbuckle isn't the greatest in the world (could have been sanded), but the aluminum clamps are A-1.

I pulled out my Axe and it worked like a charm :shade: Went on easily, compressed the limbs easily, then came back off just as easily as it went on. This thing is definitely a winner for price, ease of use, and size. I was actually expecting it to be bigger than it is. Nice tight package!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

Hey guys first off, i would like to say this is your thread belongs to all.You don't need a bow to list . To chime in here  . 

Guys as you use the Night Hawk press . We would like to here your way.


-----------------
Now i found another way, to use my Night Hawk, as a bench press.
And that is. Take a 5/16 x 24 althread coupling.They are about 2 inches long. and 6 sided. 

Put two 5/16 x 24 thread nut on a piece of althread rod or bolt, with the head cut off.

Screw the althead rod into the coupling,and lock the first nut.Now screw this piece into your stabilizer hole. And lock 2nd nut.

Now go to your bench vice, and place the coupling in the bench press jaws. And tighten up. Your bow now, is resting in a horazonal position. Ready for you to attach the Night Hawk press.  [ Later


----------



## bilongo

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Its getting a little quiet here  So i will ask the big question. Any one have a bow to add to the list.


I press a Parker Force Multiplier last night, please added to your list...............:darkbeer:


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Unk Bond said:


> Now i found another way, to use my Night Hawk, as a bench press.
> And that is. Take a 5/16 x 24 althread coupling.They are about 2 inches long. and 6 sided.
> 
> Put two 5/16 x 24 thread nut on a piece of althread rod or bolt, with the head cut off.
> 
> Screw the althead rod into the coupling,and lock the first nut.Now screw this piece into your stabilizer hole. And lock 2nd nut.
> 
> Now go to your bench vice, and place the coupling in the bench press jaws. And tighten up. Your bow now, is resting in a horazonal position. Ready for you to attach the Night Hawk press.  [ Later


I like this!


----------



## Unk Bond

bilongo said:


> I press a Parker Force Multiplier last night, please added to your list...............:darkbeer:


Thanks.  Sure will.


-------------------------------------

Update 5-6-10
1. Bowtect Pro 40 Solid limbs
2. Hoyt Split limb 09 VE
3. Mathews Blk Max Solid limbs
4. Barnsdale compound, single re-curve limbs.
5. Parker Buck Hunter
6. Hoyt Powerhawk
7. Mathews Switchback XT
8. Bowtech Guardian
9. Elite Aigil
10.Elite Energy
11.Bowtech101st
12.Bowtech AirRaid
13.Bowtech General
14.Hoyt Vetrix
15.Mathews Ledgend
16.PSE X Force
17.Mathews Monster
18.Whisper creek Sweet Demise
19.Alpine Teton Lite
20.Martin Jaguar
21.Monster
22.Mathews Reezen
23.Switchback
24.Katera
25.Guardian
26.Hoyt Vipertech was added
27.Athens Accomplice
28. Martin Firecat
29.Parker Trailblazer XP
30.Ross 337
31.Bear Instrinct
32. Mathews Pro Conquest
33.Hoyt Supream
34.'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne < this is your spot
35.ROSS CARNIVORE 34
36.ARCHERY RESEARCH VELOCITY
PSE RAGEOUS
37. Unknown HIGH COUNTRY
38.Ross 334
39 Quest 31
40 Bowtech Tribute
41 Bowtech Allegiance
42 Bowtech Guardian
43 Diamond Black Ice
44 Mathewes SQ2
45 Mathews Switchback XT
46 Mathews Switchback DXT
47 PSE Nova
48. 1989 Hoyt Spectra 5000
49.1992 Hoyt Super Slam
50. Martin Cheetah
51.'06 Bowtech Old Glory
52.'06 Bowtech Constitution
53.'06 Martin Cougar
54.'06 Martin Quest
55.'06 PSE Thunderbolt
56.'06 PSE Deer Hunter
57.'07 Bowtech Equalizer
58.'08 PSE Dream Season HF
59.'08 Browning Discovery
60.'08 Browning Illusion
61.'09 PSE X-Force 6 GX
62.'10 PSE X-Force 6 AXE (
63. 2010 Maxxis 35
64.2008 Bowtech Guardian~Invelvet Hardwood Green
65.2008 Bowtech General~Firestorm Grey
66.2010 Hoyt Contender Elite Spiral-X XT2000 Limbs~Pearl White
67. 2010 PSE Moneymaker NI
68. 2010 PSE Bowmadness XL
69. Parker Force Multiplier 
70. Your spot


--------------------------

Lets us know the ones you have pressed with the Night Hawk portable bow press.
This will be a help to other's.


----------



## ken Johnson

*xforceAxe6*

Thank you for the great comment. 

This thread has been a great help in updating the press. Thanks to all who have posted.

I am going to make one of those bow vices made out of a coupler nut.

Good thinking everybody.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

*Since last fall I have tried the press on*

08 Martin firecat
08 Pearson Z32
07 High Country Iron Mace
2010 Strother Infinity
Works like a charm! 
I like the fact I have a light weight, packable press with me when I am on out of town hunts.


----------



## will750

Hi

I own the old version of the Nighthawk press and I cannot use the press for my Bear Attack. The clamp slide on the limbs. Anybody??

thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

will750 said:


> Hi
> 
> I own the old version of the Nighthawk press and I cannot use the press for my Bear Attack. The clamp slide on the limbs. Anybody??
> 
> thanks


----------------------

Hello
I own the new and old model. With the old model.You can go to ODD or BIG Lots, or Sears. And they have these cheap plastic black clamps,  with a orange jaw. I also found a packet of different sizes in a blue color.

Just clamp on the limb below the Night Hawk, frame pin. Now this allows you to place the other frame.on the other end of the bow. With out the first frame slipping.
Hope this helps. 
On the newer model, Ken made a great improvement. The Night Hawk frame now just tightens to the limb, with a bar. No Round PIN. :thumbs_up [Later


----------



## FatboyStew

*Great press and great guy*

I am extremely pleased with this press. Ken is also a great guy to do business with. He is very helpful and has great customer service. I had never pressed a bow before, but changed my string/cable the day after I got the press...by the way, Ken shipped it very quickly. I followed Ken's instructions and had no problems whatsoever. When I was done, I took it to my pro shop, and had them check it out. Following info from Ken and the Mathews forums, I had everything set perfectly. It took some trial and error to get ATA, BH and cam timing down, but it wasn't that hard. This is the best investment in archery equipment I have made in a long time, maybe ever. The fact that the press is so portable is another big plus.

Good job, Ken!:darkbeer:


----------



## ken Johnson

*Thanks for the great comment.*

I must thank you all for your help. 

We at Nite Hawk Archery honestly want to be a help to people. Your comments are a great encouragement. 

Thank you again. Ken

When is someone going to post their Destroyer?


----------



## ken Johnson

*We can add the Destroyer to the list.*

Swinestalker posted this on another thread. 

Just bought one of these and have pressed a Strothers inspire and a Destroyer 340 with no problems at all. Very versitile portable press that did everything I was told it would.

Thanks. Ken


----------



## Ozzy

Ordered my Nite Hawk press & Peep .
Arrived here in Adelaide, South Australia 6 days later.
Great service, Ken. :thumbs_up


Look forward to trying this +peep. Being the first one here, should create some interest.
Same with the Press. Why buy some big expensive thing for small work like I do ? So many parallel limb bows & owners with no press.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Glad you like it.*

You will love the peep as well as the press. 

We ship a lot of presses and peeps to Europe and Canada, but our best customers are from Australia. Nothing gets lost or arrives late. You Australians know how to do it. It is always a treat to hear from you guys down-under. 

Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Sorry guys but my computer was changed over to a new server. But I'm up and running again. :thumbs_up :wink:

I see you guys are moving right along here. [ Later


----------



## ken Johnson

*Omen*

I received your bow press a while back but have been meaning to let you know how good it works on my PSE Omen. I was a little scared the first time I pressed it since I have never pressed a bow of any kind much less my Omen. It works great and very easy to opporate. 

Sincerely, Mr. Rich Spicer


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Guys with the new AT change over. Using the new set up. Is like training a Old dog to do new tricks. And U know how that goes. One foot forward and 2 back to clear my blunder :embara:
Lately all i do is :set1_thinking: most of the time. U see, i don't have very many computer smarts.

Ohio weather is starting to cool down. Guess now i can start shooting more.
This hast to be the worst heat wave here in 50 years that i can recall.

Guys if you have received or have a Night Hawk press. Do share with us here the name of your bow and year. And any short cuts you have come up with. [Later Unk


----------



## Rick9

Will the Nitehawk press a 2010 Mathews Triumph? The limbs are only 1.5" wide - I want to be sure the stops will move in far enough.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## ken Johnson

The stops will move in to 13/16 inch. So you will have contact with 3/8 inch on both sides of the limbs. That is plenty for pressing a solid limb bow. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Unk Bond

Rick9 said:


> Will the Nitehawk press a 2010 Mathews Triumph? The limbs are only 1.5" wide - I want to be sure the stops will move in far enough.
> Thanks, Rick


============================

Hello Rick 
Didn't have the answer.So i called Ken to ask him to reply, to make sure..Do let the guys here know how it works out for you.

Thanks Ken. [ Later


----------



## outbackbowhunte

I have used the press on a Bear Attack, initially I had a problem with the press slipping along the limb because it had beyond parallel style limbs.

I then realized the specification stickers Bear puts on the inside of the lower limbs was sliding under the NH clamp.

Just remove the stickers before pressing and you should not have a problem.


----------



## Unk Bond

outbackbowhunte said:


> I have used the press on a Bear Attack, initially I had a problem with the press slipping along the limb because it had beyond parallel style limbs.
> 
> I then realized the specification stickers Bear puts on the inside of the lower limbs was sliding under the NH clamp.
> 
> Just remove the stickers before pressing and you should not have a problem.



========================
Hello
Thanks for the input. I find that little trick interesting [ Later


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Got a press coming! Will use it on my New Breed Genetix... as soon as I get I will add the GNTX to the list.


----------



## Unk Bond

Flatland Hunter said:


> Got a press coming! Will use it on my New Breed Genetix... as soon as I get I will add the GNTX to the list.


Hello
How did it work out for you. And maybe a pic. [ Later


----------



## Pride Hunter

Love my Nitehawk press!


----------



## tarsal

will the nighthawk press work on the hoyt Alpha max 32? thx


----------



## ken Johnson

Yes, there are a couple of our customer who are pressing Alpha Max's.


----------



## sawtooth1

hey i didn't see the bowtech destroyers on your list?


----------



## bjthoele

i have elite Z28 and elite Hunter and was wondering if these would work in this press? Basically solid limb with double draw stop bows. I am thinking it will be fine after looking at the list on page 10 but just curious.

I am looking for a press to do minor bow work like peep, rest tie-ins and leave the bigger stuff to my shop (good friend owns and I trust them). Would this press fit that bill?


----------



## ken Johnson

sawtooth1: Yes we have quite a few archers pressing their Destroyer with our press.


----------



## ken Johnson

bjthoele:

I see no problem Pressing the Elite bows. 

Thank you, Ken


----------



## plumbline

KEN Thats what you said about my bear attack and now i'm sending it to bear for new limbs
.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Bear Attact*

We regret you had our press slip off the ends of your bow. We have many who use our press on beyond parallel bows. In fact I just demonstrated how to press a new Bear Carnage with no problems. But since you said you had such a problem we are testing new rubber pads. The ones we are testing have the ability to grip the limbs without harming the limb surface. If these new pads test out properly all presses shipped from this day forward will have these new pads. And, if there is anyone who is pressing a beyond parallel limb bow and would like these new pads they should contact me at [email protected]. 

Thank you


----------



## plumbline

I'm glad you are trying to do something to fix the design flaw in your press.Hope it works and hope you do your own testing and not let your customers be your guinea pigs.As for me after i get my bow repaired i will be using a bear approved press only.Nitehawk press is not an approved press by bear archery!Ken limbs are expensive are you offering to help with the cost of my repair and any other person who happens to have the same fate i did with your press?


----------



## ken Johnson

*Press*

All our components are tested before we make any presses. As far as using customers to test our equipment, that is not our intent. But there is no way we can duplicate the way the hundreds of our customers use the press. No manufacturer can do that. 

As far as sharing in the cost of repairing your bow that needs to be discussed privately. Since we have talked on the phone twice and at no time have I refused to share in your repair costs, I find it premature for you to be posting your disappointment. Did I not tell you to inform me as to what the cost would be since you only had estimates and would not have the actual cost until Bear examined your bow? 

We offer the best bow press made and the number of great full customers is in the hundreds.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Destroyer*

To those who have been asking about pressing a Destroyer this is an email and pictures from one of our customers.

"Just wanted to say thanks for the info you gave me over the phone 
about your press being able to work on Destroyer bows! I was able to 
put twists back in cables and string and fix my bow after the 
'authorized dealer' screwed it up changing the draw length. Hahaha. 
Thanks again, it worked flawlessly! Here's some pics of it."

Thank you. Ken


----------



## ken Johnson

*plumbline*

As I said, “we test our products.” Below is a picture of our testing of the clamp on the end of the frame on the Nite Hawk press. Note the bow scale at the top. It maxes-out at 95#. 

To mount the frame on the bow limb, I first tightened the clamp with my fingers and then using a allen wrench to tighten two more turns. Under these conditions the clamp holds on to the limb even when bow scale is maxed-out and 95# of force is applied.

The instructions that come with the press read, “For bows with extreme beyond parallel limbs, Omen, Bear Attach, put pressure points 1/2 inch below axles and tighten clamp with an allen wrench to secure limbs. The frames should point up or even out from riser.” 

Our test shows that it would take over 95# of force pulling directly off the end of the limb to have the frame slip. At a 90 degee angle, which is approximate angle of the frame to the turn buckle, the force required to pull the frame off the limb is many time greater. The only way this press can slip off a bows limb is if the person using the press fails to follow the instructions, and fails to tighten the clamps with the allen wrench as instructed. 

As I have showed you, I was able to press a Bear Carnage easily, but I followed the instructions. 

It is true, the Nite Hawk press is the safest and easiest press to use, but you need to read and follow the instruction.


----------



## G-Man

plumbline said:


> I'm glad you are trying to do something to fix the design flaw in your press.Hope it works and hope you do your own testing and not let your customers be your guinea pigs.As for me after i get my bow repaired i will be using a bear approved press only.Nitehawk press is not an approved press by bear archery!Ken limbs are expensive are you offering to help with the cost of my repair and any other person who happens to have the same fate i did with your press?



Not sure any press will work for you if you don't follow the instructions. You may want to stick with someone who knows what they are doing.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Danny279

Does anyone know if it will press the 2011 PSE EVO?


----------



## drstrangelove

Any update as to the Hoyt Carbon Matrix?


----------



## joeve

Darton Pro's ?


----------



## Arcos

drstrangelove said:


> Any update as to the Hoyt Carbon Matrix?


I am able to press my carbon matrix plus with no problems


----------



## Red Cabomba

I would like to know if anyone has already pressed a Bowtech SOLDIER.. or a '12 Mission RIOT..


----------



## sublettejr

Has this press been used on an Obsession Lethal Force by any chance? If so do i need to remove the draw stops? One more question... I am sure it has been addressed but i didn't see it. Can these presses be used to completely disassemble a bow? or just relaxing the string?


----------



## peterp

Would it work on a Bowtech Assassin?


----------



## daancon

Will it press a Mathews Z7


----------



## ken Johnson

I has been a while since I read this tread and the nite hawk press has been up graded so it now presses both crossbows and vertical bows. No one has found a bow it will not press. Even the beyond parallel bows like the Bear Carnage. What bows are you pressing?


----------



## ben911

is my crossbow proshop press,very easy with scorpyd crossbow line!.
is best proshop and travel tool !


----------

